# LAN Weltrekord



## 4Josh (21. Februar 2011)

Hey liebe community ich hätte da mal eine frage wie sich ein rechner bei salzhaltiger luft verhält ? würde dieser früher später dadurch defekt gehen?

Warum... weil wir ein offiziellen weltrekord starten möchten ist auch schon alles genehmigt. dieser soll 600 meter unter der erde in einem salzbergwerk stadtfinden. Also sozusagen die tieften lan party der welt

nähere infos dazu werdet ihr in laufe des jahres im internet dazu finden...

mfg 4Josh


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2011)

Ich denke es könnte höchstens mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit Probleme geben!
Wann und wo ist die denn?


----------



## 4Josh (21. Februar 2011)

also datum wird noch nicht bekannt gegeben ca. nov in thüringen/sondershausen/ kali bergwerk interesse ? 
vlt ist dann das nächste projekt die größte outdor lan mit bierzeltgarnietur und pc  

so zu sagen das oktoberfest für gamer  

wird das geil dieses jahr


----------



## dot (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn das fuer laenger ist, dann werden wohl die Goldkontakte oxidieren und es konnete zu einem Kurzschluss kommen. Schon oefters gesehen...


----------



## 4Josh (21. Februar 2011)

naja soll mittags losgehen und am nächsten morgen enden ? was meint ihr geht oder geht nicht ?


----------



## Ahab (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde sagen, dafür sollte es reichen. Ansonsten stimme ich dot zu, die Belastung durch Korrosion dürfte ordentlich sein.  Aber für unter 24h wird es wohl gehen.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Februar 2011)

Hoffe die Rechner sind gut gekühlt. Bei 600m unter der Erde herrschen angenehme Temperaturen


----------



## AeroX (28. Februar 2011)

Wie andere schon sagte die Belastung wird schon stark...sollte aber eig klappen. 

Hmm... Thüringen ist ja mal um die ecke  ob ich  das meinen Rechner zumuten würde.. O.o

MfG.. 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Jan565 (28. Februar 2011)

Sollten die Rechner mitmachen. Aber mehr als 2 Tage würde ich es denen nicht zumuten. Würde dafür nicht mal nen "dicken" Rechner nehmen, sondern eher nen alten kleinen mit dem man noch alles Zocken kann.


----------



## rebel4life (7. März 2011)

Ihr könntet ja schauen, ob ihr irgendwo Panasonic Toughbooks leihen könnt. CS1.6 oder CSS könnte auf diesen Geräten laufen und diese Geräte sind eben für sowas ausgelegt, man kann mit denen sogar Fußball spielen.


----------



## Watchy (11. März 2011)

würde mich sogar reizen... ist ja von mir nicht ganz so weit weg... 

MFG Watchy

PS: ABO[x]


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2011)

Sofehrn ihr die möglichkeit habt den Raum zu begrenzen kähme in frage einen Luftentfeuchter zu verwenden der im Baugewerbe benutzt wird.
Müsste man unter umständen ausleihen können, hier mal ein beispiel was ich meine :
Bau - Luftentfeuchter

Somit wird dann zumindestens die Luftfeuchtigkeit stärker gesenkt.
Wenn ihr bis dahin organisieren könnt ein Luftentfeuchter dort aufzustellen bringt dies schon etwas.
Vielleiht habt ihr ja einen Baumaschinen verleih oder du schaust mal auf dieser seite hier. 

Kondenstrockner mieten, Entfeuchter | Bautrockner | Trocknungsgert | Sanierungstrockner - RentinoRio S1


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. März 2011)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an...


----------



## Scrush (19. März 2011)

fake?

irgendwann im internet 

warum in einem salzbergwerg? 

so nen aufwand für 15 stunden? sinnlos^^


----------



## Verox (19. März 2011)

Ich finds toll  wär sogar dabei wenn der Termin passt :X

Ich seh ich Problematik eher die ganzen Rechner da runter zu karren und dann wieder hoch .... und Verpflegung ...... 
von der Logistik wird das denk ich mal ziemlich hart .....

Sind da unten überhaupt Klos


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Ja, überall 

Fragt doch die Toughbook Hersteller ob sie euch solche Dinger spendieren, wird bestimmt gerne gesponsert wenns ein offizieller WR-Versuch ist


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2011)

Die Rechner werden das geringste Problem werden. Viel mehr sehe ich in Sachen Genehmigungen ein großes Problem. Alleine die Sauerstoffanlage und die Fluchtwege sind dafür nicht ausgelegt. 
Keine Behörde würde dir ein solches Vorhaben genehmigen, da es durch die Planung im Internet als öffentlich gewertet wird.


----------



## _Holger_ (22. März 2011)

ÄÄhm aber ich war bisher immer der Meinung das es gerade in einem Salzbergwerk sowas von trocken ist!! Nicht umsonst werden dort (also nicht gerade dort wo ihr eure Party macht) Radioktive Abfälle gelagert. Denn in einem Salzbergwerk mangelt es an Wasser. Demzufolge braucht man keine Angst um Kondenswasser zu haben, dass ins Grundwasser sickern könnte.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. März 2011)

haha, wie geil.
is ja keine 15km von meinem zuhause weg...bloß meinen rechner werd ich erstmal nich nach hause schleppen können. schade. is garantiert geil!


----------

